# Removing V Box Spreader from Pickup



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

Has anyone ever used an engine hoist to remove a V-box spreader from a pick up truck?

If so, is it fairly easy to do.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I suppose that it could be done, but you would need a lift that has a long and high reach.

I have seen people use everything else. Tree limbs, garage beams, gantry lifts, skid steers, mini excavators, etc.


----------



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

found engine hoists that have the height but haven't found one that would give me more than 48" of reach when extended...?????


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Similar situation in my case, I am designing a sort of "A" frame type system ^---^ hook 1,500 electric lift to hook attached in center lift spreader, lower on stand.

Rick


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think you'd need a truck engine hoist to have it be stable enough to support the sander and be able to move it.

I built a hoist from 2x6s and a 1500lb boat winch that worked well for me, but you can't beat a jib boom on a skid steer!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

"you can't beat a jib boom on a skid steer!"

At one yard I load them with a CAT backhoe that has an extendahoe on it. The extendahoe makes it easy. Without the extendahoe we'd have to drive the truck under the spreader. With the extendahoe, it can be done by one man (at least with our yard layout).

At the other yard I load them with our CAT excavator. Just as easy as the extendahoe, if not easier. In a jam last year, we used a Bobcat with forks and a chain, but that was in a pinch, and no where near as easy I was told.

Next yard will have A frames and chainfalls.

Another option for you pickup guys is the jackstands and roller mounted on the spreader. There are pics in the thread about the SIMA St Louis Symposium. Real easy, just back into the spreader, and fold up the front legs, back up some more, and fold up the rear legs. Do a search for that thread.


~Chuck


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Here is the post Chuck was referring to (to save time in searching)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5813&highlight=SIMA+Louis+Symposium

Rick


----------



## Nebraska (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks guys, the ideas are great. I just can't believe no one is out there selling something like the set up you saw this summer. 

Tried the route of a shop crane / cherry picker from Harbor freight and it works good. A guy selling a used one let me try it out first. It's the same one they have new for $199 on the website (item # 7620) Has a more than enough reach and more than enough height to lift it up from 2001 Dodge 2500 bed and drive out from beneath it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My days of the v box loading hassel is finally over. I bought a Genie 45' ariel man lift, with 12' extending boom, plus 6' jib boom.
Now I can be 25' away, and still be able to load and unload any freaking v box I want. Kind of like the extada hoe, but to a much higher degree.
Dino


----------

